# The "Football players at the centre ..." thread



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

all - I've deleted this thread after comments from forum members and several news articles about the naming of suspects on internet sites.
One or more chat site has been closed down because names were disclosed.
Remember, these players have not been arrested over these charges, so are, currently, innocent.

Threads like this also pose a threat to this forum and to the owner.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Rightly so - enough shit in the tabloids as it is, let alone the forum getting tainted.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmm

Fair enough - but as it was originally posted by a "moderator", perhaps you guys might wanna have a chat amongst yourselves about what goes on around here?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Hmmm
> 
> Fair enough - but as it was originally posted by a "moderator", perhaps you guys might wanna have a chat amongst yourselves about what goes on around here?


LOL ;D ;D I wondered how long it would be before something like this happened!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Hmmm
> 
> Fair enough - but as it was originally posted by a "moderator", perhaps you guys might wanna have a chat amongst yourselves about what goes on around here?


Vek should have known the score, sounds like a bit of an own goal to me ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> all - I've deleted this thread after comments from forum members and several news articles about the naming of suspects on internet sites.
> One or more chat site has been closed down because names were disclosed.
> Remember, these players have not been arrested over these charges, so are, currently, innocent.
> 
> Threads like this also pose a threat to this forum and to the owner.


a serious question leading on from the above comments ..... considering the media was full of the legal implications of posting any names almost straight away i.e. emails traced, sites closed, etc........ and in view of the supposed TT forum code we all sign up to .. how come this got posted by a moderator... Â are there sepeate rules for moderators ??? Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> a serious question leading on from the above comments ..... considering the media was full of the legal implications of posting any names almost straight away i.e. emails traced, sites closed, etc........ and in view of the supposed TT forum code we all sign up to .. how come this got posted by a moderator... Â are there sepeate rules for moderators ??? Â


I think it's a sensible move to up hold the intergrity of the Forum and it's community.

For future reference on sensitive or quasi-legal scenarios, one can protect oneself by pre-facing with 'without prejudice' and by use of 'allegedly'. Â That applies to the individual and a legal entity such as a limited company.

That way nothing either overtly posted or implied is legally admissable in an English court, even if it is _sub judice _ (in formal legal process). Â Which this alleged incident was not.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Right, i originally posted in the 'off topic' just saying that i had discovered the names of the players involved and as they were public figures people might have been interested. I also acompanied with the word 'allegedly'.

The thread then got heated and into debate and some forum members asked me if i could move it to the flame room, so i did.

I decided not to contribute to the thread anymore as it had moved away from the orginal topic (something that happens alot on this forum).

Just got home tonight to find this has happend and i agree 100% if sites were being pulled. but remember i posted this WAY before sites started being pulled.

In my eyes i did nothing worng and i also have had the backing from Jae. So before the 'holier than thou' brigade emerge from the other forum( oh surprise surprise one of you already has) to try and shit stir in your usual patheitc manner, please take your comments to Jae.

Thanks


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Right, i originally posted in the 'off topic' just saying that i had discovered the names of the players involved and as they were public figures people might have been interested. I also acompanied with the word 'allegedly'.
> 
> The thread then got heated and into debate and some forum members asked me if i could move it to the flame room, so i did.
> 
> ...


Hormones Kev?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and she had breafast in the morning.!

Allegedly :-/


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Lets not get this all wrong and blow it up out of all proportions , Kev didn`t do anything wrong - just discussing a current topic , Neither did anybody else but its probably right to pull it anyway to clean it all up and deflate the balloon so to speak.

I think you`ll find the message boards and chat rooms etc. that have been closed are all NUFC ones and the players legal teams and NUFC`s legal teams are trying to dampen it all down because of the far reaching implications this serious matter has.These names have all been mentioned in the national press so any member of the public is entitled to express opinions on these matters as they see fit within the boundarys of libel and slander.

If you went to the NE , as I do frequently , you would appreciate that this matter is a real hot potato and things are getting nasty in the toon.

Lets just see how it all pans out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

> Right, i originally posted in the 'off topic' just saying that i had discovered the names of the players involved and as they were public figures people might have been interested. I also acompanied with the word 'allegedly'.
> 
> The thread then got heated and into debate and some forum members asked me if i could move it to the flame room, so i did.
> 
> ...


for fucks sake..... 
once again you seem unable to deal with issues...
I raised the same point as everyone else.. except you decide to make it another 'another forum' issue.. I've nothing to do with the running of any other forums.. I just post in other places as do a lot of other TT owners.. but it's seem that you are trying to make this personal ? :-/

again you seem to imply that you own this forum...you seem to have an issue with what I post... if you want to discuss this with me then PM me.... if not then what's the problem ??

as I said I raised the same point as others.... I was surprisied that after so much attention in the media about legal action in relation to the internet gossip, your post was still here...... and my 2nd point was that..aren't you supposed to be a moderator here.. but it would appear that you are one that has had to have been moderated again.....

shake of head and walks away


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> but it's seem that you are trying to make this personal ? :-/


You are the one who has posted stuff inferring me in them (you can deny it, but its not just me who has noticed!!) on more then one occasion this week!!!



> again you seem to imply that you own this forum...


When? Example?



> if you want to discuss this with me then PM me.... if not then what's the problem ??


I have nothing to hide or secretly PM you about cuz i haven't done anything wrong. I say what i think and you just cant deal with that for some reason.



> as I said I raised the same point as others.... I was surprisied that after so much attention in the media about legal action in relation to the internet gossip, your post was still here...... and my 2nd point was that..aren't you supposed to be a moderator here.. but it would appear that you are one that has had to have been moderated again.....


If you read my explanation on page 1 of this thread, you will see that i wasn't moderated for what i wrote. I was moderated becasue circumstances have changed with the situation in the past 24 hours. Unfortuantely i am not a psycic so i cant see into the future, and i doubt you are either. I have the backing of Jae on this one, so if you have a problem about me being a moderator then i suggest you address him, its his forum afterall.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Glad thats all sorted then!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

> You are the one who has posted stuff inferring me in them (you can deny it, but its not just me who has noticed!!) on more then one occasion this week!!!
> 
> When? Example?
> 
> ...


ditto ditto ditto....

shakes and heads and walks away....


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

so its still a secret then? ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

_Without prejudice_

Name the fucking names! They're only scumbag footballers.

Allegedly ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Without prejudice_
> 
> Name the fucking names! Â They're only scumbag footballers.
> 
> Allegedly ;D


your up early.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

For more information on this...
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/articles/6961891
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3154184.stm

The naming of people (whether int he public eye or not) who have not been charged with an offence is wrong and illegal.
Future posts of this kind _will _ be deleted.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ok, would like to put some things in perspective here...

KMP spoke with me last night after seeing that we had removed the thread, and talked about the repsonses we had on the forum concerning the post.

I, personally, do not agree with putting any names of people who have yet to be identified or charged, on a public forum. This is libelous. It is also one of the reasons I dont enjoy living in this country - too much spin and not enough reality. People seem to be too worried about others decline than the welfare of themselves to be honest - this is not directed at any individual, just to the average Sun reader / Soap Watcher.

What KMP did was a mistake, and as such, could have been done by anyone else. He did cover his arse by using the word alledgedly, and was sharing information. Unfortunately KMP is a moderator, and in hindsight should have known better (name the song). I know that he has a few "friends" amoungst the forum, and this has merely added fuel to the fire.

As to me giving KMP my backing, I will, as it was a mistake, and Im prepared to accept it as history. After all, we can go a look with ease at "that" kind of information on pleanty of other sites!

Now stop bickering!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

damn! i missed all this ans still don't know who they are!

anyone care to point me to a site where i can find out?

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

We could always ask the hacker to push us back to the middle of August again. That would eradicate the thread well & truly


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

erm, dont think so, site will never be more than 24 hours old in the future!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-* Bless


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> shake of head and walks away Â


Perhaps we should get Kevin to add these smilies


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll probably get [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] for this, but

Allegedly the team behind this have got a new sponsor....

.......7up!

Runs away for cover and puts ear plugs in.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> LOL Â ;D


Whose IP address is that?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

yours!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> yours!


or the proxy's that you're using.
It's clever isn't it... bit like an IP address mirror


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> or the proxy's that you're using.
> It's clever isn't it... bit like an IP address mirror Â


Well it deffo wasn't my IP address showing at work as I checked - it was a different number completely although the ISP was correct. Maybe it was the server ip address, not the desktop?

Now I'm at home and it is correct. Clever.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> or the proxy's that you're using.
> It's clever isn't it... bit like an IP address mirror Â


why does it say my ISP is 'ltd.uk'

has the little script cocked it up?

cheers

James


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Who is your ISP?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

2 observations...

1) it may be worth starting a new thread just aboput Nick's sig : 
2) I guess it's possible the back end script doesn't have access to all ISP ranges, but does have access to country ranges (as it doesn't detect that I'm on Zen, just ".co.uk").


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Back on Topic ;D
Aparently all the players are going to be named by southmpton supporters at the weekend. so if a tv company broadcasts this would they be liable or just the supporters :-/
Jonah


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So does this work? Does it display on each one of us our IP address?

Under XP what the command to find your IP?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Back on Topic ;D
> Aparently all the players are going to be named by southmpton supporters at the weekend. so if a tv company broadcasts this would they be liable or just the supporters :-/
> Jonah


But southampton are playing newcastle?

:-X :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> But southampton are playing newcastle?
> 
> :-X :-X


......and one of these has apparently (allegedly) been active with gagging writs of libel which says it all.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

The Newcastle v Southampton game has been pulled from all terrestrial/satellite and cable TV stations. If you do see any of the game it will be in silence, or with some commentary. :-/


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> ......and one of these has apparently (allegedly) been active with gagging writs of libel which says it all.


So true garyc, as a friend of mine works (allegedly) for the law firm invloved.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They can still come and close this site for spreading false allegations!!

So stop this before they close our nice site for ever!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

the other point is that open speculation may mean that a fair trial will be declared impossible and then justice will not be served either in the case of the players allegedly involved or the alleged victim - i'm sure that we would all like to see guilty people in prison and not let loose on technicalities...


----------

